# Some info needed plz.



## Legless99 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hiya all. I've come back from the pet shop today with a legless lizard for my son (which he has bought with his christmas money). The shop keeper recommended we fed it around 3 crickets and a pinkie a week. Is this right? Also, it came in a small tank which we are looking to upgrade. I am just wandering what surface these need as at the moment, it is in woodchippings, which it burrows under alot. Is this right? 
Sorry for the noob questions.
Many thanks in advance.

Paul.


----------



## Legless99 (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

a picture might help


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

Found this on google but I don't really know anything about them:
Western New York Herpetological Society


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

ive just had a hunt around for you, and a few people are saying childrens play sand (the stuff you get from argos not builders)
hope that helps


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

What kind of legless lizard is it? 

There are dozens of species. Some of them eat exclusively lizards. Some of them are insect eaters. Some of them need to be kept quite warm; some of them need to be kept cool and suffer brain damage if heated to the same temps as their tropical/desert cousins.

First you need to know what it IS then work out how to keep it...


----------



## Legless99 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll ring up the pet shop. If they don't know, then i'll post a pic up tonight.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, here's a couple of possibilities - which one does it look most like?

Ophisaurus apodus (Giant Glass Lizard/European Giant Legless Lizard): Sheltopusik - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Anguis fragilis (Slow Worm): Anguis fragilis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Acontias percivali (Percival's Legless Skink): Acontias percivali - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Lialis burtonis (Burton's Legless Lizard): Lialis burtonis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you can say which one it looks the MOST like in the meantime maybe we can help out with care and dietary requirements


----------



## Legless99 (Dec 27, 2009)

Many thanks.:2thumb:
I think he's Acontias percivali (Percival's Legless Skink).


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

He does indeed appear to be a Percival's legless skink.

In which case I'd feed him as a typical small skink - mealworms, tong-fed crickets or small locusts, maybe earthworms if you can get a clean source. I'd skip the pinkies entirely as they're pretty high in fat.

They are burrowers - a good deep substrate with cork bark and the like on top for him to hide under would be good.

I know that WildlifeWarrior on the forums keeps these guys, and he may have more advice on basking temperatures, the best substrate choices and so forth; I'll see if he's seen this thread yet.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Hiya, yep its a Percival's legless skink.

looks like a male aswell.

these are very very easy to keep, all you need is some ecoearth/compost about 4 inches deep with cork hides,mainly to aid shedding.

They like the substrate damp but not moist....i dont use hygrometers as i prefer to use my own indication of humidity for my animals, but a good mist everyday is fine. You will need a small water bowl and feed them small crickets,mealworms and earth worm....i just add a few and leave them in there until there gone and then add more 4 days later.
These are a fan of light so might be best to keep it in more covered area.


----------



## Legless99 (Dec 27, 2009)

Many thanks for your help guys.:notworthy:
Wildlifewarrior, what kind of temp should his viv be at? And, if any, what is the best heating source?

Cheers


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Legless99 said:


> Many thanks for your help guys.:notworthy:
> Wildlifewarrior, what kind of temp should his viv be at? And, if any, what is the best heating source?
> 
> Cheers


i keep mine at 84 degrees and this is done with a heatmat but on the side of a cupbard as i keep all my legless lizards in a large cupbard with a large heatmat on the back as i find they do better in darker environments.

in your case i would use a ceramic


----------

